# 2007 eos backup camera wiring



## mciresi (Aug 6, 2012)

Can someone please tell me which wire on the eos is the reverse light wire. Going into the taillights is a big cluster of wires of many colors. Which color wire do I need to connect to. Anyone done this or have the wiring info for doing this? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Would that even work? Reverse lights on an EOS are LED so the power is stepped down via a resistor so i don't think tapping into the power going to tail light will provide enough power to trigger a backup camera. 

Not sure.


----------



## mciresi (Aug 6, 2012)

Excellent question. I ran the wire up to the driver dash fuse box and connected to the reverse lights (black and Blue wire) there. That seems to work great. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

